# Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

						Einer Analyse der Citigroup zufolge hat Apple zu hohe Bargeldreserven und will diese nun ausgeben. Begünstigt durch US-Steuereformen könnte da eine Übernahme spannend werden und hier sind die Kandidaten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*


----------



## IceGamer (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

Bitte nicht Netflix, ich mag den Streamingdienst und sein OFFENES und GÜNSTIGES Angebot. Apple steht für mich für brauchbare Hardware, aber erbärmliche Software, was als Gesamtpaket zu überteuerten Preisen verkauft wird. Ich hab kein Interesse daran, dass Netflix demnächst nur noch auf iOS läuft  (um den Teufel mal an die Wand zu malen  )


----------



## Torsley (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



IceGamer schrieb:


> Bitte nicht Netflix, ich mag den Streamingdienst und sein OFFENES und GÜNSTIGES Angebot. Apple steht für mich für brauchbare Hardware, aber erbärmliche Software, was als Gesamtpaket zu überteuerten Preisen verkauft wird. Ich hab kein Interesse daran, dass Netflix demnächst nur noch auf iOS läuft  (um den Teufel mal an die Wand zu malen  )



erbärmliche software? da muss ich doch ein wenig schmunzeln. was macht den apples software so erbärmlich?


----------



## TouchTM (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



Torsley schrieb:


> erbärmliche software? da muss ich doch ein wenig schmunzeln. was macht den apples software so erbärmlich?



Typisches Apple-Fanboy Gelaber. Die letzten Wochen bist du wohl hinterm Mond unterwegs gewesen.
Aber auch ohne Bugs, kleine Akku-Betrügereien und Sicherheitslücken ist die Software grottig.


----------



## BigBoymann (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



Torsley schrieb:


> erbärmliche software? da muss ich doch ein wenig schmunzeln. was macht den apples software so erbärmlich?



Ihre absolut erbärmliche Kompatibilität zu gängigen Standards etwa!

Ich weiß was du meinst, aber es geht hier glaube ich allen so, dass Apple Geräte und Software grundsätzlich gute Sachen sind, nur ihre eigene stoische Art Standards zu akzeptieren und diese immer wieder zu übergehen um es den Nutzern unmöglich zu machen Geräte anderer Hersteller zu nutzen ist doch den meisten ein Dorn im Auge. 

P.S.
Wie das dann bei Netflix aussehen könnte??? Bspw. Hardwarezwang zu Apple TV, oder aber 4K nur mit AppleTV oder, oder, oder. Irgendeine Gängelung wird Apple da schon wieder finden. Ganz zu schweigen von den dann aufgerufenen Preisen.


----------



## xXCARL1992Xx (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

jaja Apple ist auch der einzige der das macht gelle

ich auf jedenfall hatte weniger problem mit Apple software in den letzten 5 jahren als mit windows oder android in einem jahr

ist halt der vorteil wen Hard und Software aus dem selben haus kommen


----------



## Illuminatus17 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



TouchTM schrieb:


> Typisches Apple-Fanboy Gelaber. Die letzten Wochen bist du wohl hinterm Mond unterwegs gewesen.
> Aber auch ohne Bugs, kleine Akku-Betrügereien und Sicherheitslücken ist die Software grottig.



Typischer Apple-Hate.
Bugs entstehen überall, wo gearbeitet wird bzw. wo etwas geändert wird.
Das mit dem Akku ist ärgerlich, ja. Aber das ist kein von dir angesprochened Softwareproblem.


----------



## VeriteGolem (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



xXCARL1992Xx schrieb:


> jaja Apple ist auch der einzige der das macht gelle
> 
> ich auf jedenfall hatte weniger problem mit Apple software in den letzten 5 jahren als mit windows oder android in einem jahr
> 
> ist halt der vorteil wen Hard und Software aus dem selben haus kommen



Ehm die neuen Iphones bestehen zu 30 bis 50 Prozent aus Samsung Teilen. Apple stellt selbst keine Hardware her


----------



## Bluebird (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

Hat man sich jetzt soviel Kapital den Staaten durch Steuren entzogen das man es wieder investieren muss ... Stichwort Panama Papers ... 
Das macht Amazon ja schon lange , die produzieren Kontent ohne ende und ohne gross aufs Geld zu gucken , auch bei Audible sieht man wie da Geld rein gehauen wird in Hoerbuecher usw und da meine ich jetzt nicht mal nur die Kasperl Theater von wegen Akte X und Alien ...


----------



## xXCARL1992Xx (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Ehm die neuen Iphones bestehen zu 30 bis 50 Prozent aus Samsung Teilen. Apple stellt selbst keine Hardware her



ähm apple designed die hardware die verbaut wird

ich glaub kaum das Samsung die CPU und GPU entwickelt hat


----------



## beastyboy79 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



xXCARL1992Xx schrieb:


> jaja Apple ist auch der einzige der das macht gelle
> 
> ich auf jedenfall hatte weniger problem mit Apple software in den letzten 5 jahren als mit windows oder android in einem jahr
> 
> ist halt der vorteil wen Hard und Software aus dem selben haus kommen



Dann machst DU vielleicht etwas falsch! Habe beides seit Jahren und nie Probleme. Bei Android vielleicht die Finger von den kolo Spielen lassen, wäre jetzt mein Tip.



Bluebird schrieb:


> Hat man sich jetzt soviel Kapital den Staaten durch Steuren entzogen das man es wieder investieren muss ... Stichwort Panama Papers ...



Wollte ich auch gerade erwähnen!


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

Was will Apple mit Netflix?
Wenn würde Apple seinen eigenen Streaming Dienst aufziehen, aber wer will sich schon an Apple binden oder sich von denen Vorschriften machen lassen?
Und mit dem Geld, das sie liegen haben, sollten sie lieber endlich mal ihre Steuern nachzahlen, die sie Jahrelang von der Gesellschaft hinterzogen haben.


----------



## BigBoymann (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



xXCARL1992Xx schrieb:


> ähm apple designed die hardware die verbaut wird
> 
> ich glaub kaum das Samsung die CPU und GPU entwickelt hat



Ähhm und jetzt??? Sie greifen dabei auf die gleichen Strukturen zurück wie alle anderen auch. Nicht umsonst hat Qualcomm gefühlt tausende Patentklagen gegen Apple anhängig. Die Technik stammt sowohl bei Samsung als auch bei Apple in weitesten Teilen von Qualcomm. Sie wird in gewissen Bahnen verfeinert und dann von Samsung oder anderen Auftragsfertigern gefertigt. Den einzigen Vorteil den Apple hat ist die fast einheitliche Hardware. Sie brauchen in der Programmierung halt nur auf drei oder vier Hardwareausstattungen Rücksicht nehmen, die dazu alle noch fast identisch aufgebaut sind. Beim Androiden ist halt jeder anders und daher hast du eine viel höhere Fragmentierung die das Programmieren sehr schwer macht. 
Aber auch das ist eben Fluch und Segen zu gleich, mangelnde Auswahl, dafür ein relativ stabiles System. Beim Androiden hast du eine große Auswahl und dafür nunmal ein minimal instabilieres System. Was dir lieber ist! Ich zahl halt nur nich das dreifache für weniger Leistungsvielfalt. Ist das gleiche wie beim Mac, tolles System, aber eben für die meisten Menschen völlig unpraktikabel. Ich kenn niemanden der ein Mac ohne Windows hat, alle haben Windows emuliert, da 99% der Software eben Windows basiert ist. Macht das Sinn??? Für mich nicht. Denn die Hardware im Mac ist ja nicht mal toll, nur teuer.


----------



## xXCARL1992Xx (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Dann machst DU vielleicht etwas falsch! Habe beides seit Jahren und nie Probleme. Bei Android vielleicht die Finger von den kolo Spielen lassen, wäre jetzt mein Tip.




ich installiere nicht jeden dahergelaufenen mist der mit durch Werbung vor die Nase geworfen wird

schon gar nicht auf dem Smartphone, von daher rühren alle Probleme von der hardware oder dem OS selber


----------



## Testo250 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

Ich versteh nicht wieso man bei jedem Thema was Apple, Microsoft, Android oder irgendeine Linux Distribution betrifft sofort haten muss. 
Jeder kann Gott sei Dank selbst entscheiden was er verwenden will.  
Jedes System hat seine eigenen  Probleme, jeder muss selbst entscheiden mit welchen er leben kann und mit welchen nicht. 
Ich nutzte hauptsächlich Windows undLinux Distributionen (Im Moment Arch Linux) aber mir würde nicht mal im Traum einfallen anderen vorzuschreiben was sie nutzen sollen.


----------



## Bevier (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

Na dann wird's doch Mal Zeit für angemessene Steuerklagen durch unsere Bundesregierung und auch die EU. Scheinbar kann es sich der Laden ja jetzt endlich leisten seine rechtmäßigen Steuern zahlen, sie nagen schließlich nicht mehr am Hungertuch... ^^


----------



## Nuallan (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn würde Apple seinen eigenen Streaming Dienst aufziehen, aber wer will sich schon an Apple binden oder sich von denen Vorschriften machen lassen?



Ähm, gefühlt die halbe Menschheit?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

Eine Kombination aus Apple+EA:

Das neue iPhone XI!
-1699€
-Es wird nur das Gehäuse verkauft, jeder DLC wie z.B. der Akku kostet 399€.
-Man kann ausschließlich Dateien aus dem Apple Store nutzen/auf das Handy ziehen.
-iEA Premium kostet 59,99 pro Monat und schaltet das komplette Display frei.
-Die CPU wird nach 6 Monaten gedrosselt und kann gegen eine kleine Gebühr von 199€ wieder freigeschaltet werden.
-Man kann seine Whatsapp Nachrichten in Lootboxen freikaufen für 0,99€ pro Box. Die Anzahl der Nachrichten pro Box ist random.
-Das Ladegerät misst den Stromfluss und berechnet automatisch 3€ pro kWh an den Nutzer.(zusätzlich zur Stromrechnung)


----------



## Torsley (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



TouchTM schrieb:


> Typisches Apple-Fanboy Gelaber. Die letzten Wochen bist du wohl hinterm Mond unterwegs gewesen.
> Aber auch ohne Bugs, kleine Akku-Betrügereien und Sicherheitslücken ist die Software grottig.



ich gehe mal davon aus das wenn ich ein typischer fanboy bin dann bist du der normale internet troll? ließ meinen post bitte nochmal durch und sage mir wo genau ich pro apple war. das einzige was man mir mit meinem post vorhalten kann ich das ich nicht con apple bin mehr aber auch nicht. ^^


----------



## Patrick9091 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



IceGamer schrieb:


> Bitte nicht Netflix, ich mag den Streamingdienst und sein OFFENES und GÜNSTIGES Angebot. Apple steht für mich für brauchbare Hardware, aber erbärmliche Software, was als Gesamtpaket zu überteuerten Preisen verkauft wird. Ich hab kein Interesse daran, dass Netflix demnächst nur noch auf iOS läuft  (um den Teufel mal an die Wand zu malen  )



Dein Ernst? Windows und Android, dass nenne ich erbärmliche Software.


----------



## Healrox (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was will Apple mit Netflix?
> Wenn würde Apple seinen eigenen Streaming Dienst aufziehen, aber wer will sich schon an Apple binden oder sich von denen Vorschriften machen lassen?
> Und mit dem Geld, das sie liegen haben, sollten sie lieber endlich mal ihre Steuern nachzahlen, die sie Jahrelang von der Gesellschaft hinterzogen haben.



Jahaaa, schön, das du noch an das Gute im Menschen glaubst 

Aber ich würde sagen, das mit Netflix siehst du falsch.
Apple streamt ja schon. Halt so inzestuös, wie Telekom oder Sky.
Wenn sie Netflix schlucken wären sie annähernd auf Augenhöhe mit Amazon.
Dann müssten sie nur die Konten migrieren und die Apps auslaufen lassen. Eine eigene Infrastruktur haben sie ja.
Dann sind alle Netflix Kunden Apple Kunden.
Ob sie dann Apple TV für Android einführen oder die Kunden aussperren, wird sich zeigen.

Aus den gebashe halte ich mich ausnahmsweise Mal raus. Hab mir damals gedacht: hey, bei der eh schon kleinen Akku Leistung den Prozessor zu drosseln ist ne kluge Idee. So hält das ganze länger.
Aber da wär ich wohl der einige gewesen ^^


----------



## Mephisto_xD (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was will Apple mit Netflix?
> Wenn würde Apple seinen eigenen Streaming Dienst aufziehen, aber wer will sich schon an Apple binden oder sich von denen Vorschriften machen lassen?
> Und mit dem Geld, das sie liegen haben, sollten sie lieber endlich mal ihre Steuern nachzahlen, die sie Jahrelang von der Gesellschaft hinterzogen haben.


Content. Apple braucht Content für einen solchen Streaming-Dienst. Da viele Hollywood-Studios gerade ihren eigenen Streamingdienst aufziehen (allen voran Disney/Fox), muss Apple diesen Content selbst produzieren. Netflix ist da ein gutes Angebot, denn im Gegensatz zu Disney/Fox oder Amazon sind sie nicht all zu teuer, das Kartellamt dürfte nichts dagegen haben und sie haben bereits einen beliebten Streaming-Dienst als Plus obendrauf.

Mit Apples Ressourcen könnte Netflix dann ein echter Gigant werden, momentan sieht es ja eher so aus als würde Netflix aus dem selbst begründeten Markt herausgedrängt.


xXCARL1992Xx schrieb:


> ähm apple designed die hardware die verbaut wird
> ich glaub kaum das Samsung die CPU und GPU entwickelt hat


Um genau zu sein macht das Samsung auch ab und zu. Bei den CPUs heißt das dann Exynos oder so. Und im Gegensatz zu Apple bauen sie sogar die Displays selbst...


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ihre absolut erbärmliche Kompatibilität zu gängigen Standards etwa!


Beispiele?


Ich höre dieses Argument ziemlich häufig, allerdings meistens in Diskussionen über Linux. Und meistens stellt sich raus, dass Leute mit "gängigen Standards" einfach die proprietäre Konkurrenz eines anderen Herstellers (Google, M$, Amazon, etc) meinen. Natürlich wird Apple das nicht unterstützen.

Das einzige was mich momentan bei Apple richtig nervt ist der Lightining Anschluss bzw. die fehlende Klinkenbuchse an iPhones. Der Lightninganschluss fühlt sich zwar deutlich stabiler an als eine USB-C Buchse, aber Standards wären hier schon schön. Und die fehlende Klinkenbuchse ist einfach nur Marktkalkühl um mehr AirPods zu verkaufen.


----------



## Abductee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich momentan bei Apple richtig nervt ist der Lightining Anschluss bzw. die fehlende Klinkenbuchse an iPhones. Der Lightninganschluss fühlt sich zwar deutlich stabiler an als eine USB-C Buchse, aber Standards wären hier schon schön. Und die fehlende Klinkenbuchse ist einfach nur Marktkalkühl um mehr AirPods zu verkaufen.



Streng genommen ist der Lightning Standard. (Zumindest in einem Apple-Haushalt)
Ich lad damit meine Maus, Tastatur, Handy, Tablet, TV-Fernbedienung, sogar meine Powerbank.
Bei den Airpods sollte man noch sagen das jeder 10€ Bluetoothkopfhörer genau so beim jeweiligen Gerät funktioniert. 
Es muss nicht von Apple sein.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was will Apple mit Netflix?
> Wenn würde Apple seinen eigenen Streaming Dienst aufziehen, aber wer will sich schon an Apple binden oder sich von denen Vorschriften machen lassen?
> Und mit dem Geld, das sie liegen haben, sollten sie lieber endlich mal ihre Steuern nachzahlen, die sie Jahrelang von der Gesellschaft hinterzogen haben.



Wie Google mit einer Firma ohne Mitarbeiter Steuern spa - Wirtschaft - Suddeutsche.de

Naja als ob das enden würde


----------



## MiezeMatze (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

Apple ist der Teufel...

Und seine Fans sind blauäugige Hipster die gerne übermäßig viel Geld für mittelprächige Hardware in (muss ich zugeben) relativ schicker und hochwertiker Umhüllung kaufen.

Das ein Gleichnis zwischen den Käufern und der Ware ... mehr Schein als Sein.

Zugegeben ein geniales Marketing...aber bei mir wirkt die Gehirnwäsche nicht


----------



## Hills1975 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Apple ist der Teufel...
> 
> Und seine Fans sind blauäugige Hipster die gerne übermäßig viel Geld für mittelprächige Hardware in (muss ich zugeben) relativ schicker und hochwertiker Umhüllung kaufen.
> 
> ...



Deswegen haste auch nen überteuertes Intel und Nvidia System schon klar


----------



## AYAlf (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

Also wenn sie Netflix kaufen sollten... dann bin ich dort sofort raus (bei Netflix), egal wie gut der Content auch sein mag. 

Es gibt doch prozentual kaum noch Apple Nutzer in Europa. 12,5% Marktanteil Weltweit.  Der Rest wird von Google gehalten.

Marktanteile von Android und iOS am Absatz in Deutschland | Statista

Apple hat nur so weinig Marktanteil, weil es halt echter Schrott  ist, den sie verkaufen. Android/Google hat in allen Qualitätsbelangen IOS schon längst überholt. 
Und ich habe wirklich keinen Bock auf Gängelung von Seiten Apples, muss doch nicht sein.

Sollen die doch Gesichtsbuch oder Trumpwitter kaufen. Die wären mir egal ^^


----------



## AYAlf (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



Hills1975 schrieb:


> Deswegen haste auch nen überteuertes Intel und Nvidia System schon klar


Er hat Leistung für sein Geld bekommen.
Ein MacBook kostet zu viel und kann NIX


----------



## Abductee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



AYAlf schrieb:


> Er hat Leistung für sein Geld bekommen.
> Ein MacBook kostet zu viel und kann NIX


Jo eh, 4x externes PCIe, ein hervorragendes Gehäuse & Display is ja nix.

Aber zum Glück hat das ja nix mit Offtopic oder Apple Bashing zu tun.


----------



## Hills1975 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



AYAlf schrieb:


> Er hat Leistung für sein Geld bekommen.
> Ein MacBook kostet zu viel und kann NIX



Leistung zu einem Überteuerten Preis = Preisleistung Mangelhaft, das was man Appel auch vorwirft.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



AYAlf schrieb:


> Apple hat nur so weinig Marktanteil, weil es halt echter Schrott  ist, den sie verkaufen. Android/Google hat in allen Qualitätsbelangen IOS schon längst überholt.



Apple hat „so wenig“ Markanteil, weil bei Apple als einzelnem Hersteller eine Handvoll iPhones Dutzenden Herstellern von Hunderten Android Phones gegenüber stehen, die vor allem teils sehr günstige Geräte anbieten. Daraus ergibt sich automatisch der hohe Android Marktanteil. Rückschlüsse auf die Qualität lässt das aber nicht zu. Und jeder einzelne Android Hersteller (außer Samsung) wäre froh, wenn er so viele Smartphones wie Apple absetzen würde.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

Falls die Disney kaufen sollten, wird man sich beim nächsten Star-Wars-Film zuerst ein iTunes-Konto zulegen müssen, um den Film in Kino sehen zu können? 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Mephisto_xD (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



AYAlf schrieb:


> Also wenn sie Netflix kaufen sollten... dann bin ich dort sofort raus (bei Netflix), egal wie gut der Content auch sein mag.


Hört sich überhaupt nicht nach Hater an 


AYAlf schrieb:


> Apple hat nur so weinig Marktanteil, weil es halt echter Schrott  ist, den sie verkaufen. Android/Google hat in allen Qualitätsbelangen IOS schon längst überholt.
> Und ich habe wirklich keinen Bock auf Gängelung von Seiten Apples, muss doch nicht sein.


Guck dir mal den Marktanteil von Rolex an, muss ja echter Schrott sein, den die verkaufen. Bei geschätzten 80% Marktanteil soll hingegen die Kaugummiautomaten Uhr allen anderen Produkten haushoch überlegen sein.


Abductee schrieb:


> Streng genommen ist der Lightning Standard. (Zumindest in einem Apple-Haushalt)
> Ich lad damit meine Maus, Tastatur, Handy, Tablet, TV-Fernbedienung, sogar meine Powerbank.
> Bei den Airpods sollte man noch sagen das jeder 10€ Bluetoothkopfhörer genau so beim jeweiligen Gerät funktioniert.
> Es muss nicht von Apple sein.


Zu Lightning: Klar, wenn man nur Apple Produkte hat ist das Standard. Das wird auch der Grund sein, warum sie kein USB-C verbaut haben: Sie wollten keinen Aufschrei von Leuten, die irre viel Geld in Dockingstationen und Kabel investiert haben. Zur Klinkenbuchse: Mir ist schon klar, dass man auch andere Blutooth Kopfhörer verwenden kann (hab ich nämlich), aber eine Klinke fände ich trotzdem praktischer.


AYAlf schrieb:


> Er hat Leistung für sein Geld bekommen.
> Ein MacBook kostet zu viel und kann NIX


Es kostet viel, da stimme ich zu. Aber nix können? Guck dir mal das aktuelle Macbook Pro 15 an, und zeig mir ein Konkurrenzprodukt mit ähnlicher Performance und Akkulaufzeit. Das Ding kommt mit einem Intel Vierkerner, 16 GB RAM und einer RX560 immerhin auf 10 Stunden beim Surfen, das schafft kein mir bekanntes Windows Notebook mit ähnlichen Komponenten und unter 2 kg.


----------



## Waupee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

Ich sehe da was anderes Apple kauft AMD auf


----------



## Hornissentreiber (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



Waupee schrieb:


> Ich sehe da was anderes Apple kauft AMD auf



Woraufhin die Firma in iMD umbenannt werden wird. Und die nächsten Prozessoren werden iZEN heißen. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## e4syyy (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



Patrick9091 schrieb:


> Dein Ernst? Windows und Android, dass nenne ich erbärmliche Software.


----------



## Pilo (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

Disneys Äpfel sind meist vergiftet!
Disney's Apples are usually poisoned!


----------



## usernamepleasehere (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die dick in AMD investieren bzw. die gleich kaufen. 
Hoffentlich kaufen die nicht Blizzard, das wäre dann wohl mein Alptraum.


----------



## AYAlf (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

Wenn man Apple so darstellt wie sie wirklich sind, ist man ein Hater? WTF! 
Ich mag auch Facebook und Twitter nicht.. aus bestimmten Gründen, bin ich da jetzt auch ein Hater? 
Die spinnen die Appleianer 

Es gibt ja triftiger Gründe warum man NICHT will, dass Apple bestimmt Unternehmen schluckt.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



AYAlf schrieb:


> Wenn man Apple so darstellt wie sie wirklich sind, ist man ein Hater? WTF!
> Ich mag auch Facebook und Twitter nicht.. aus bestimmten Gründen, bin ich da jetzt auch ein Hater?
> Die spinnen die Appleianer


Hast du aber nicht. Du hast geschrieben:


AYAlf schrieb:


> Also wenn sie Netflix kaufen sollten... dann bin ich dort sofort raus (bei Netflix), egal wie gut der Content auch sein mag.


Das ist weder eine "wirkliche Darstellung", noch eine sachliche Begründung sondern einfach nur Kindergartenlogik ala "Wenn Timmi da mit macht, dann mache ich nicht mehr mit wähhh". Der Versuch sich am Ende als Opfer darzustellen, wenn auch fehlgeschlagen, ist wohl kaum zu unterbieten.

Es ist OK Produkte bestimmter Firmen aus ideologischen Gründen nicht zu kaufen. Nur sollte man sich das dann auch selbst eingestehen, und nicht irgendeinen Mist im Internet verbreiten.


----------



## mrpendulum (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Apple ist der Teufel...
> 
> Und seine Fans sind blauäugige Hipster die gerne übermäßig viel Geld für mittelprächige Hardware in (muss ich zugeben) relativ schicker und hochwertiker Umhüllung kaufen.
> 
> ...



Und du gibst auch nur abgedroschene Stammtischparolen von dir. Nicht besser, nur anders verpackt!


----------



## rockero (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Apple ist der Teufel...
> 
> Und seine Fans sind blauäugige Hipster die gerne übermäßig viel Geld für mittelprächige Hardware in (muss ich zugeben) relativ schicker und hochwertiker Umhüllung kaufen.
> 
> ...



Hier sieht man die Auswirkungen, wenn man sich jeden morgen im Bad vergreift und sich mit einem Backstein pudert.
Schade das es hier keine "Trollwiese" gibt, denn dann hätte man sehr viele Posts hier nicht und würde sich vielleicht mal aufs Thema konzentrieren, anstatt dieses Hohle gesabbel von sich zu geben.



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Hast du aber nicht. Du hast geschrieben:
> 
> Das ist weder eine "wirkliche Darstellung", noch eine sachliche Begründung sondern einfach nur Kindergartenlogik ala "Wenn Timmi da mit macht, dann mache ich nicht mehr mit wähhh". Der Versuch sich am Ende als Opfer darzustellen, wenn auch fehlgeschlagen, ist wohl kaum zu unterbieten.
> 
> Es ist OK Produkte bestimmter Firmen aus ideologischen Gründen nicht zu kaufen. Nur sollte man sich das dann auch selbst eingestehen, und nicht irgendeinen Mist im Internet verbreiten.



Erwarte doch keine intelligenten Aussagen, Argumentationen oder dergleichen. Das überfordert den typsichen Hater doch nur ...

BTT: Mir ist das alles zu spekulativ und ich sehe bei einigen der Übernahmebeispiele den Sinn nicht.
Natürlich könnten man spekulieren, dass Apple sich stärker im Streamingbereich aufstellen will, allerdings hilft es an der Stelle nicht allein, nur ein Unternehmen zu übernehmen.
Gerade in dem Bereich ist es für mich als Verbraucher wichtig, nicht pro Anbieter noch weitere Hardware stehen zu haben. Ich bin über alles froh, was mein SmartTV abdecken kann.
Ich habe tatsächlich auch ein altes Apple TV was aber seit Jahren verstaubt und an einem Gerät im Haushalt, was leider keine SmartTV Funktion hat, hängt noch ein FireTV Stick.
Apple wird sich an der Stelle wohl kaum so weit öffnen, dass Streamingapps für alle Plattformen (Android, die verschiedenen SmartTV OS,...) bereit zu stellen und als Verbraucher will ich mir nicht an jedes Gerät ein neues Gerät von Apple hängen.
Was plant denn Apple, dass die ein Interesse an einem Publisher haben könnten?!


----------



## Captain-S (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



AYAlf schrieb:


> Es gibt ja triftiger Gründe warum man NICHT will, dass Apple bestimmt Unternehmen schluckt.


Ach ja, und die wären?


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

Stark ist ja eigentlich, dass der ganze Unsinn nicht mal ein Gerücht ist. 
Apple hat eben deswegen so viele Geldreserven, weil sie sie sonst hätten versteuern müssen, daher lagern die außerhalb der USA.
Das machen andere Firmen auch so. Amazon geht es da ähnlich.
Nur Amazon lockt keinen Klicker vom Ofen hervor, daher muss es Apple sein, damit zumindest geklickt wird und die Werbeeinnahmen fließen.


----------



## JustAnap (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Es kostet viel, da stimme ich zu. Aber nix können? Guck dir mal das aktuelle Macbook Pro 15 an, und zeig mir ein Konkurrenzprodukt mit ähnlicher Performance und Akkulaufzeit. Das Ding kommt mit einem Intel Vierkerner, 16 GB RAM und einer RX560 immerhin auf 10 Stunden beim Surfen, das schafft kein mir bekanntes Windows Notebook mit ähnlichen Komponenten und unter 2 kg.



Genau das ist der Punkt. Ich habe ein MacBook Pro 15'er Retina aus Mitte 2012 und das Ding läuft wie am ersten Tag. Neugestartet habe ich bei Updates und mal heruntergefahren als es mit in den Flieger musste. Ansonsten läuft es, einfach immer. Ich klappe es zu, und selbst wenn ich es mal eine Woche nicht brauche, klappe es auf und nach 3-4 Sekunden ist es da und hat 2% Akku verloren.

Fand es während dem Studium auch immer lustig, man hat genau die "normal"-Notebook-Nutzer erkennen können. Sie haben den Raum betreten und nach Steckdosen gesucht.

Dabei darf man das Touchpad nicht vergessen, das einzige Notebook bisher, bei dem ich nicht sofort das Gefühl habe eine Maus haben zu wollen, im Gegenteil, ich will gar keine 

Es gibt Menschen auf dieser Erde, ob es mancher glauben will oder nicht, die legen auf eine ganz bestimmte User Experience Wert und zahlen dafür auch gerne ein paar Euro mehr. Was immer dieses gebashe soll ist mir wirklich schleierhaft.


----------



## MiezeMatze (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



Hills1975 schrieb:


> Deswegen haste auch nen überteuertes Intel und Nvidia System schon klar



Die Welt ist böse, grausam  und ungerecht!

Aber ja in gewisser Weise hast du Recht!

Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen...

A: Hohem Preis UND hoher Leistung (Intel und Nvidia System)
B: Kaum niedrigeren Preis und ner Kackleistung (AMD) ...naja vielleicht morgen hohe Leistung mit dem Supertreiber...evtl. Übermorgen

und 

C: Mondpreis für Altbackenes in schickem Aluminium verhüllt ( lasst euch nicht ver-Appeln!)

Man hat die Wahl zwischen Not und Elend...und wählt das geringere Übel würd ich sagen...


----------



## MiezeMatze (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



rockero schrieb:


> Hier sieht man die Auswirkungen, wenn man sich jeden morgen im Bad vergreift und sich mit einem Backstein pudert.
> Schade das es hier keine "Trollwiese" gibt, denn dann hätte man sehr viele Posts hier nicht und würde sich vielleicht mal aufs Thema konzentrieren, anstatt dieses Hohle gesabbel von sich zu geben.
> 
> 
> ...



Ohne Worte...

Komplett-PC-Käufer(in)  reicht schon ;D


----------



## MiezeMatze (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



rockero schrieb:


> Hier sieht man die Auswirkungen, wenn man sich jeden morgen im Bad vergreift und sich mit einem Backstein pudert.
> Schade das es hier keine "Trollwiese" gibt, denn dann hätte man sehr viele Posts hier nicht und würde sich vielleicht mal aufs Thema konzentrieren, anstatt dieses Hohle gesabbel von sich zu geben.
> 
> 
> ...



Ohne Worte...

Komplett-PC-Käufer(in)  reicht schon ;D

PS: Hohles Gesabbel gibts nur von den Apple-Zombies die wochenlang vorm Applestore campen ... 
       Eine Welt voller Ja-sager, voller Pseudohipster und eben VerApple-ten die alles von Youtube,Facebook und Instagram nachbrabbeln und sabbeln... weil irgend ein Depp ihnen vorsag was gerad cool ist.


----------



## xXCARL1992Xx (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

das  du 3. hintereinander postest und der 3. post nur ein "edit" des 2. ist (die schreibweise von alle "poetischen" posts mal abgesehen) bist du garantiert automatisch auf der Abschussliste einiger user hier

so was kann man nicht für voll nehemen


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*

Soll Apple doch machen...solange wie Itunes nicht dafür benötigt wird ist es dock ok.




Apple verbaut Hardware anderer Hersteller - Intel, Nvidia etc pp .... und diese Hersteller werden doch sicher nicht Hardwareseitig "Apple-Exclusive" Ihre Hardware verändern....
Demnach was macht Apple so besonders? Da bleibt nur noch das OS.... mehr nicht.

Ich persönlich sehe nichts besonderes an Apple, ehr im Gegenteil.

Bin ich jetzt auch ein Apple-Hater?


----------



## MiezeMatze (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Apple im Übernahmerausch? Citigroup nennt Netflix, Disney und Spiele-Publisher*



xXCARL1992Xx schrieb:


> das  du 3. hintereinander postest und der 3. post nur ein "edit" des 2. ist (die schreibweise von alle "poetischen" posts mal abgesehen) bist du garantiert automatisch auf der Abschussliste einiger user hier
> 
> so was kann man nicht für voll nehemen



Ich kann dich auch nicht für voll nehmen Mangabub...
ganz abgesehn ist mir das relativ Wurst.

Ich lebe nähmlich nicht hir drin wie du...


----------

